# "Moderately planted"?



## average_fishmen (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey all, 

I just started getting into the fish hobby and was wondering if my current setup is suitable for some platies:










It's 10 gallon setup at the moment. How many platies can I fit in this tank?

thanks!


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice setup.
IMO you could get away with 5-7 platies.
Are you planning on breeding them?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

average_fishmen said:


> It's 10 gallon setup at the moment. How many platies can I fit in this tank?


Seven if you have filtration in that tank.

TR


----------



## average_fishmen (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't have any plans for breeding at the moment. I currently have a hanging filter on the rear right side. So 7 is the magic number? I like much indeed.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

very nice set up, good job and id say 7 also.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Beautiful tank. 
If you don't want to breed, you'd probably be better off getting all females. I'm not sure if males will fight without females to fight over, but I wouldn't chance it. 
If you get all females, you're likely to have some babies, but at least once they're finished having them, there won't be any more because of males. They can hold sperm and babies for a long time, though.


----------

